

Hot technologies: Looking ahead to 2012 - deffree
http://www.edn.com/article/520299-Hot_technologies_Looking_ahead_to_2012.php
Engineers - the creators of technology - never rest. Here, the editors at EDN pay homage to those creators with a look at some of the hot trends and technologies in 2011 - and a look ahead to 2012 - that engineers have helped create and advance.
======
LMarinone
Very impressive stuff that even a non-geek can appreciate

